# Where do u find Streaming SIMD extensions?



## Pit670 (Sep 12, 2008)

When i try to play an online game thats 3D, i cant. when i was downloading DirectX, it said i needed Streaming SIMD extensions. I heard that they can make 3D games play. I really need this!!!!!!
Someone plz help me,tell me where to find these extensions


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

What CPU and graphics card do you have in your computer, and which game are you trying to play?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Streaming SIMD Extensions, commonly called SSE instructions, are a part of every modern CPU. They've been in existence since the Pentium I.


----------

